# Gamepadspieler für Dirt Rally 2 gesucht



## AchtBit (13. Februar 2022)

Hi,

na wer traut sich, in der weltbesten Rally Sim,  gegen mich anzutreten. Nur mit Gamepad und ohne Fahrhilfen.

Es nervt mich nämlich, wenn man dauernd von irgend welchen Nerds, mit HiEnd Motion Simulator,  nen DNF Rang reingeprügelt bekommt.

Bei Interesse, kontaktiert bitte 'achtbit' (mich) bei Steam.

Gruss Acht


----------



## Birdy84 (14. Februar 2022)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Es nervt mich nämlich, wenn man dauernd von irgend welchen Nerds, mit HiEnd Motion Simulator,  nen DNF Rang reingeprügelt bekommt.


Ich möchte keine Grundsatzdiskussion anfachen und nur anmerken, dass bereits ein günstiges FFB Lenkrad mehr Präzision als ein Gamepad bietet.
Ich würde mich für Zeitfahren anbieten (also kein gleichzeitiges Spielen), aber ich würde mit Lenkrad fahren.


----------



## DARPA (14. Februar 2022)

Rennsim mit Gamepad? Nein danke. Im real life hängt schließlich auch nen Rad vor meiner Nase


----------



## blautemple (14. Februar 2022)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Es nervt mich nämlich, wenn man dauernd von irgend welchen Nerds, mit HiEnd Motion Simulator, nen DNF Rang reingeprügelt bekommt.


Joa, alle die schneller als man selbst sind, sind natürlich "irgendwelche Nerds" 

Also manchmal...


----------



## MezZo_Mix (14. Februar 2022)

Komisch, ich fand immer das sich Dirt Rally mit einem Controller einfache spielen lässt als mit einem Lenkrad.


----------



## Haasinger (14. Februar 2022)

Hab das Gefühl dass viele Moderne Spiele einen hidden Buff für Gamepads implementiert haben. Die Präzision eines Lenkrads, vor allem mit FFB ist massiv höher.


----------



## AchtBit (15. Februar 2022)

Hi, ich hab das Spiel erst seit 2 Monaten und spiele auch nicht jeden Tag. Ich möchte eigentlich nur Mitspieler, die Anfänger sind. So bis 100 Spielstunden. Leider treten meiner Session ständig Leute bei, die über mehr als 1000 Spielstd. am Buckel haben und das macht dann einfach keinen Sinn, wenn man keine Etappe mehr beenden kann.

Für Zeitfahren brauch ich erst mal in jeder Klasse ein Auto mit vollem Tuning. Hab erst ein Auto voll getuned.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (15. Februar 2022)

Es wird immer jemanden geben der besser ist als du, was machst du wenn dich jemand mit einem Gamepad völlig abzieht? Darf man dann nur noch mit WASD spielen?

Man lernt von besseren Spielern.


----------



## AchtBit (25. Februar 2022)

mir gehts nicht ums gewinnen sondern darum, dass ich die Etappen zuende fahren kann. Oder willst du bei deiner Freundin auch ständig nach dem halben Spass aufhören müssen?


----------

